
Virtual Software Appliances: Why They Could End Deployment Hell - estherschindler
http://www.cio.com/article/170051
======
bayareaguy
I've been using rPath linux images on EC2 built with rBuilder Online.

As long as you don't try anything interesting it works pretty well, but
beware: there's a steep learning curve when you get to conary, cvc, groups,
shadows, changesets, recipes and builds.

It's also nice that conary is open source. Unfortunately it has some pretty
hairy linux/elf dependencies which prevent me from using it on OSX.

~~~
cimarron
Yes rPath takes some getting used to. Some old notes I have on it are here:
<http://www.taylors.org/cim/rbnotes>

